
NPM has a fund command as of v6.13.0 - michaelsbradley
https://github.com/npm/cli/pull/273
======
ent101
On paper, this seems like a great idea. Not only does it allow for
transparency but it also provides a non-intrusive way of advertising sponsors
in the terminal. Let's see how it plays out in practice.

